# Little Rhody Bottle Show pickups



## RIBottleguy (Feb 1, 2010)

I've always taken pride in trying to be as thrifty as possible, and during this show in January I was just that.  Somehow I walked away from the show with more than 30 bottles!  They all seemed like deals to me, though.  I took a bunch of pics, so I'll let those do the talking.

 First, a group shot, only 24 of them here






 An early small Davis Vegetable Pain Killer, and an uncommon sky blue C. Damschinsky Liquid Hair Dye






 A nice early Dr. Kennedy's Medical Discovery from Roxbury, Mass.






 A nice pontiled Phalon's Chemical Hair Invigorator                                 The pontil was uneven so the bottle rocked











 Two Dr. Flint's Quaker Bitters from Providence, RI, the cleaner one is from the show, it has the erased embossing on the sides.






 A nice early 1860s Berlin Series






 A fancy Stickney & Poor Boston extract bottle                              The label might have been colored by someone












 A nice Nichols Toilet Cream, the larger sizes are hard to find






 One of the earliest Scott's Emulsion bottles, this one has an applied lip and higher indented bottom.  The aqua is also a nice deeper tone






 A huge Edw. Smith Co. Pawtucket, RI whiskey.  I've never seen embossed lettering so bold!






 I found my fourth amber Caswell Hazard bottle at the show.  It was damaged, but <$10.  Now I have a quartet






 Last but definitely not least, my grand prize from the show.  I picked up this Stephen Sweet's Infallible Liniment for $8.  It has a flared lip and beautiful open pontil.  No damage.










 The pontil:


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2010)

some nice medicines there.


----------

